# Tivo and Roxio Toast 10



## mohanman (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey guys,
anyone have this and have they used it to stream to their tivo? Any good?

Just curious if I should stick with my appletv for movies or try this out

Mo


----------



## mohanman (Dec 18, 2007)

Nevermind. I wasted 99 dollars and answered my own question. The advertisement is false. It states stream on the fly. There is no streaming! It transfers the whole file, and does not work with most hd files I tried. Its liked I paid 99$ for pytivo which is a much better piece of software. Will probably ask for a refund

Mo


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Sorry that you had to find out the hard way, but glad that you posted. I purchased Toast 9 Titanium about a month ago and was a little ticked that I'd have to pay another $79 to upgrade for the "streaming" feature.

I'm using PyTivoX for basically the same thing but thought that Roxio had a better mouse trap (for $100 they should!) Guess I'll stick with what I have for now.


----------



## PacoII (Jun 16, 2008)

Mac2TiVo doesn't do streaming, but what it does do is on the fly encoding to allow you to play any file on your TiVo immediately. I added a folder of AVIs to the sharing folder, and was immediately able to play them on my TiVo, without having to re-encode them into TiVo format. Yes, they have to transfer, that is the TiVo way, but I could start playing them within a few minutes of starting the transfer. Not having to encode them is awesome!


----------



## PacoII (Jun 16, 2008)

Just curious, can you point me to where you saw this ad? Spoke with a friend who works at TiVo, and he said that they do not claim streaming of TiVo files in any ads they have. Just that you can transfer video from your mac to your TiVo. If there is one, he would like to know.



mohanman said:


> Nevermind. I wasted 99 dollars and answered my own question. The advertisement is false. It states stream on the fly. There is no streaming! It transfers the whole file, and does not work with most hd files I tried. Its liked I paid 99$ for pytivo which is a much better piece of software. Will probably ask for a refund
> 
> Mo


----------



## gbrown (Oct 31, 2006)

I had the same issue wit ROXIO. They hounded me all last month to upgrade to 9. On the 22nd I did. Then they come out with 10. I complained to Customer Support. They offered to let me return 9 and buy 10.

But now that I have read this thread, it's just plain not worth it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Can someone who has tried Toast 10 answer these questions:

1) Can you download from the Tivo WITHOUT reencoding (get the UNMODIFIED show downloaded, EXCEPT for the obvious unencryption)?

2) Does Roxio have any EDITING capabilities for the recordings? (i.e. I don't want to reencode them, slowly, to Quicktime format.)

3) Are the shows downloaded with extended info (show info -- at least show title, hopefully OAD and episode #)?

From what I've heard from others, #1 and #2 are _NO_ with respect to Toast 9.


----------



## Ladd Morse (Feb 21, 2002)

Toast 9 has editing capabilities -- I use the included utility (Toast Video Player) all the time to edit out commercials. It is called from the "Extras" menu while in Toast.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

PacoII said:


> Just curious, can you point me to where you saw this ad? Spoke with a friend who works at TiVo, and he said that they do not claim streaming of TiVo files in any ads they have. Just that you can transfer video from your mac to your TiVo. If there is one, he would like to know.


It's right on Roxio's main web page about Toast 10:
http://www.roxio.com/enu/products/toast/titanium/watch.html
Under the Mac2Tivo heading there is the following misleading (in bold) text:


> Send standard and HD video from your Mac to your TiVo® DVR for viewing on television. *Publish folders full of video on your Mac and stream them on-the-fly to your DVR without lengthy video conversions.*


The use of "stream" is misleading as really what they are doing is converting on the fly to mpeg2 and then transferring to Tivo just like Tivo Desktop or pyTivo do.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Ladd Morse said:


> Toast 9 has editing capabilities -- I use the included utility (Toast Video Player) all the time to edit out commercials. It is called from the "Extras" menu while in Toast.


But again, you have already *converted* the video to another format, right? It's not completely unmodified-from-the-Tivo video? Though I realize you are refuting part of what I said, I thought it didn't have editing capabilities.


----------



## Mindflux (Jan 16, 2008)

Ladd Morse said:


> Toast 9 has editing capabilities -- I use the included utility (Toast Video Player) all the time to edit out commercials. It is called from the "Extras" menu while in Toast.


Toast Video player edits files? I couldn't figure out how to make that work. You can drop a video file into Toast's burn session and click edit and you get this little funky window for editing, but I've never seen Toast Video Player do it.


----------



## Ladd Morse (Feb 21, 2002)

Please excuse me -- I was fooled by looking at the menus as to which application (Toast Video Player vs Toast 9) did the editing, but the capability is definitely there.

When doing the editing, you are in definitely in Toast Video Player (as can be seen by looking at the menus), **BUT** you only have the editing controls IF you get to Toast Video Player from within Toast itself.

Open up Toast 9. On the left side near the top, select the VIDEO tab. Below that, select the DVD-Video option. 

To the main Toast window, add an MPEG file that has been sucked from the TiVo with your favorite transfer application (I've been using TiVo Decode Manager). You can drag-and-drop or click the "+" button near the bottom left of the main window.

One the MPEG has been added, click the EDIT button to the right of the name of the MPEG. You are taken to the window where you can edit the name and other info, and set the thumbnail image for the DVD menu. 

Under the thumbnail image is *another* EDIT button. Click this button and the video will (eventually) appear with editing tools exactly like those used in Elgato's EyeTV software.

Mark the beginning and the end of the commercials you wish to delete, close the windows to go back to the main Toast window, name the Disc or Disk Image file you wish to create and click the "go" button in the lower right corner.

A disc image or burned disc (your option) of your mpeg file will be created and the commercials will not be there.

My apologies for not realizing that Roxio had fooled me into thinking that if I was editing out commercials in Toast Video Player, the edit controls would always be available no matter how you got to Toast Video player.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Ladd Morse said:


> A disc image or burned disc (your option) of your mpeg file will be created and the commercials will not be there.


Do you mean a .dmg or what? So you can't get just a .mov out of it or a raw MPEG2 file?

Basically, I hope to be able to edit the recordings then still have them on a hard drive. (not on the Tivo). I have been burning stuff to DVD-Rs or DVD-RWs on my non-Tivo hard drive/DVD recorder, but once I got S3 & TivoHD, I thought I could use the transfer-to-computer for this.. but the inability to edit (without reencoding) has been a blocking issue for me.


----------



## Ladd Morse (Feb 21, 2002)

MPEG Streamclip can open TiVo files pulled from the TiVo via TiVo Decode Manager, and it had editing capabilities. After editing, you can save the video file into most video file types.


----------



## Timber (Apr 28, 2002)

Ladd Morse said:


> Please excuse me -- I was fooled by looking at the menus as to which application (Toast Video Player vs Toast 9) did the editing, but the capability is definitely there.
> 
> When doing the editing, you are in definitely in Toast Video Player (as can be seen by looking at the menus), **BUT** you only have the editing controls IF you get to Toast Video Player from within Toast itself.
> 
> ...


This has been driving me crazy the past 24 hours and I'm still not following so maybe its me. I can't figure out how to remove the commercials, I move the video over from TiVo Transfer, select Edit twice, run Media Editor and identify the start and end points but then literally what are the next things I do? I'm calling the Toast Media Editor from within Toast 10.

Thanks!

-=Tim=-


----------



## Ladd Morse (Feb 21, 2002)

Timber said:


> This has been driving me crazy the past 24 hours and I'm still not following so maybe its me. I can't figure out how to remove the commercials, I move the video over from TiVo Transfer, select Edit twice, run Media Editor and identify the start and end points but then literally what are the next things I do? I'm calling the Toast Media Editor from within Toast 10.


 This confused me at first also, being used to working with the actual EyeTV software where in editing you set the beginning and end points to cut out the commercials, click a command to actually cut out the commercials, then close the editing window.

In Toast, you do the "click edit twice" trick to get to Toast Video Player with editing controls, set the beginning and end points to show where you want the commercials cut out, then you simply close the window.

When you go to make a disc image or burn the video to disc, Toast skips over the commercials.

Very unintuitive, I know, with the software giving no indication that the edit points you set are acknowledged, but it works.


----------



## Timber (Apr 28, 2002)

Ladd Morse said:


> This confused me at first also, being used to working with the actual EyeTV software where in editing you set the beginning and end points to cut out the commercials, click a command to actually cut out the commercials, then close the editing window.
> 
> In Toast, you do the "click edit twice" trick to get to Toast Video Player with editing controls, set the beginning and end points to show where you want the commercials cut out, then you simply close the window.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!!

However, OMG that's the lousiest interface I've ever heard of!!!

-=Tim=-


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Timber said:


> However, OMG that's the lousiest interface I've ever heard of!!!


You can say that again!


----------



## Timber (Apr 28, 2002)

So I just upgraded to 10 from 8, apart from commercial editing (LOL) what other benefits are there?

-=Tim=-


----------



## elmeng (Mar 7, 2009)

(use Kmttg to transfer program to my iMac and pyTivoX to transfer edited programs back to a Roamio)

Currently I'm using Toast Titanium Versions 11 and 12. I find v11 is easier to scan thru TV programs to find commercials but v12 has a finer editor, so I use both.

Is V14 worth upgrading to as far as editing .tivo files? (that's all I use it for.)

or is there a simpler way to edit out commercial using a Mac? Kmttg has a method of commercial skip, but I find it misses the mark.

Any thoughts?

Les


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Toast still doesn't let you download _but NOT convert_ from Tivos, right? (i.e. I think its tivo support is automatically combined with reencoding for e.g. iPad).

I currently use kmttg.

But your mention of Toast for show editing is interesting. Since you use kmttg, I presume you mean you can edit the raw mpeg files with toast.

I used to use MPEG Streamclip, it had the "least weird" UI, but it's mostly stopped working for me in recent OS X versions. (It uses the older MPEG playback component, not the much improved one in recent OS X versions.. So I usually get no video plus audio -- I can still actually edit files that way, and the resulting file plays fine with video in other players..)

There was recently one of those 'bundle' programs that included Toast. I didn't get it, but if I had known it was apparently a better video editor (my needs are VERY simple -- once in a while remove commercials, but usually just save one or a few sections of a show -- e.g. musical guests from a talk show or a couple of them plus segments in SNL).

Will it "edit in place" and/or easily export to a new file _WITHOUT_ me having to manually enter a new filename? (e.g. automatically put a filename in based on the current filename.)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If you have bootcamp or parallels you can use VideoReDo. It does native editing of .tivo files, no encoding required. (but it's Windows only)


----------



## elmeng (Mar 7, 2009)

Toast allows you to edit .tivo files.


----------



## Nelson2009 (Mar 21, 2009)

you can try free alter applications on Mac CTivo and Mpegstream clip.
CTivo will download show then decrypts .Tivo to mpg or you can choose other format covert 
Mpegstream clip will let you edit mpg file.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Nelson2009 said:


> you can try free alter applications on Mac CTivo and Mpegstream clip.
> CTivo will download show then decrypts .Tivo to mpg or you can choose other format covert
> Mpegstream clip will let you edit mpg file.


I already explained that I used MPEG Streamclip. Have you used it on *CURRENT* OSes? If so, which OS?

It hasn't worked for me on recent-ish OSes.. I get no video the vast majority of the time (and yes, I do have the MPEG component installed).

I wish someone would actually answer the questions regarding Toast though.. Sure, a free usable app would be good too -- but I'd be willing to pay for a supported app that was even more functional and had a good UI.. (I would hope Toast has a more standard UI than some of these third party apps, which are wacky..)


----------

